# Downloading Brushes



## TwilightDweller (Aug 8, 2007)

I need help on how to download brushes on GIMP. I've searched on Google but haven't been able to find a tutorial that makes any sense. Please help me, I would really appreaciate it.

Also I know how to download and unzip the files but I don't know where to extract them to please help.

Also I've heard that you can make your own folder for brushes and just extract them there if someone knew how to do that I think that would be easier.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

c:\Program Files\Gimp-2.0\share\gimp\2.0\brushes

Extract them into there and then click the little green refresh button on the brush palette in Gimp.


----------

